# Where can a student get Trinity Degree translated in to English



## noilh (30 Aug 2007)

I'm hoping someone could let me know where a young student relative can get her Trinity degree parchment , which is in Latin, translated into the English language.  She needs it tomorrow for a job application, employer insists that the copy of the degree must be in an EU language.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Aug 2007)

Surely Trinity will do it for you? 

Alternatively, post it here if it's short and Dr M and I will have a lash.

Brendan


----------



## noilh (30 Aug 2007)

Oh great thank you, Trinity would take too long.

             UNIVERSITAS DUBLINIENSIS
               His Litteris Testamur

   .        ..Name of Candidate........
        IN PUBLICIS COMITIIS 14.XI.MMV CLEBRATIS
PLENUM AC PERFECTUM BACCALAUREATUS IN ARTIBUS
 GRADUM CAPESSIVISSE, PRAESTITIS PRIUS OMNIBUS
OFFICIIS EXERCITIISQUE PER LEGES AC CONSUETUDINES
              ACADEMIALE REQUISTIS.
    TESTAMUR QUOQUE CANDIDATUM EXAMINATIONE
SERVERIORE HABITA A.D.MMV CUM SE EXAMINAToRIBUS IN
                  Sociologia et Historia
DOCTRINA PRAESTANTI COMMENDAVISSET, INTER
           MODERATORES PRIMAE CLASSIS
                 LOCUM OBTINUISSE.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Aug 2007)

I would have thought that Latin qualified as a European language? 

OK, a _very _rough equivalency...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*University of Dublin*

It is hereby certified that
at a public meeting of the University Council convened on 14 November 2005,
in accordance with the duties and functions of the President
and the academic regulations and customs of the University_
[bla, bla, bla... I'm not 100% on this bit!]_

_*Name of Candidate*_

was deemed to have satisfied in full the University's requirements
for the award of Bachelor of Arts (Moderatorship).
The candidate graduated at the 2005 examinations in

*Sociology and History*

and obtained the award of First Class Honours.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
Congrats to the young lady! 

_(and you should google my signature, before you assume I actually know much Latin — Vah! Denuone latine loquebar? Me ineptum. Interdum modo elabitur..!)_


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

Sounds bizarre that a prospective employer requires a translation of the degree parchment text...


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Aug 2007)

Yes, I meant to add that I would be fairly sure that what they actually want is an official _transcript_ of results, not a translation of the parchment.

Only Trinity can issue that, I'm afraid. It may be possible to do a DIY job online through their [broken link removed], but I don't know if that will satisfy the employer.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Aug 2007)

Hi Dr M

Well done. as there is no mention of the Gallic wars, I would not have been much help

Brendan


----------



## noilh (31 Aug 2007)

Many Thanks to Dr. M and Brendan - that translation may do the trick as they don't actually want a transcript - an informal one will do.   I meant to tell you it was an Official EU  language they want it in.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2007)

_À votre service... _


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2007)

Here's what I got when I tried one of the online _Latin/English _translators that a _Google _search threw up:


> THE WHOLE DUBLINIENSIS By these Letter Testamur Name of Openly. UPON OF THE PEOPLE COMPANION CLEBRATIS FULL AND TO DO THOROUGHLY BACCALAUREATUS UPON ARTIBUS TO CONDUCT ONE'S SELF CAPESSIVISSE PRAESTITIS BEFORE OMNIBUS WORKSHOP EXERCITIISQUE VERY LEGES AND CONSUETUDINES ACADEMIALE REQUISTIS. TESTAMUR ALSO CANDIDATUM EXAMINATIONE SERVERIORE TO HAVE FREQUENTLY A.D.MMV WHEN HIMSELF EXAMINAToRIBUS Upon Sociologia and Historia DOCTRINE SUPERIORITY COMMENDAVISSET , Among MODERATORES YOUTHFUL A fleet of a hundred ships OPULENT OBTINUISSE.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2007)

Ah, it'll be a while yet before human translators are replaced by a line of code! 

I thought it best to leave out the stuff about the fleet of a hundred ships. 
The employer might feel she didn't really want/need the job...


----------



## HighFlier (31 Aug 2007)

Many years ago I needed an English translation of an NUI degree which was also in Latin . I contacted U.C.C. who originally issued the degree and they were able to give me an English version in the original parchment style. I think there was a small fee but it seemed to be a fairly common request. You should contact the graduates office in Trinity and see if they have this service available. It is very common for countries outside Europe ( in my case Saudi Arabia) to require these translations.


----------



## z109 (31 Aug 2007)

If it's an official language translation you're after, then maybe Irish would do? Now, where would one find a latin-irish translator? There must be a government department somewhere?


----------



## noilh (31 Aug 2007)

Dr Moriarty - you saved the day with that translation.  The application is posted off - it had to post-marked today to qualify for the closing date.  Thanks again.


----------



## noilh (31 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Here's what I got when I tried one of the online _Latin/English _translators that a _Google _search threw up:



Clubman - that translation should qualify her for a high level job somewhere - I just can't think where!  Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## noilh (31 Aug 2007)

HighFlier said:


> Many years ago I needed an English translation of an NUI degree which was also in Latin . I contacted U.C.C. who originally issued the degree and they were able to give me an English version in the original parchment style. I think there was a small fee but it seemed to be a fairly common request. You should contact the graduates office in Trinity and see if they have this service available. It is very common for countries outside Europe ( in my case Saudi Arabia) to require these translations.



Yes Trinity do have a service like but she was told it would take a week and the closing date is today.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2007)

You're welcome, noilheart. 

I'm available any time for a nice cruise on one of those ships. The south coast of Gaul would do nicely.


----------

